# Why do people sleep on nissans....



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a sentra se-l 1999 and people like it but alot of people always say....you should have gotten a civic. Why do so many people assume civics are better than sentras. First off my se-l is better than civics for a numbero f reasons but I dont even bother explaining. I think that people automatically think civics are great because SO MANY people have them that its like a must have for a car. I was thinkin bout getting a civic but I wanted to be a little original and get a Nissan. When people look at a Honda Civic and Nissan Sentra they think Civic is the better car....Why is this.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

because they are ignorant.....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Bottom line: Civics suck. Theyre a dime a dozen.... like 1CLNB14 said its because 9 out of 10 people who talk about imports really dont know what theyre talking about. ignorance. I once read that "Civics are like flies. They're everywhere you look, buzz around annoyingly and sooner or later they'll be squashed." They see what everyone else has and immediately jump on the bandwagon assuming that Hondas are the only good imports... dont listen to them. Your car is different... its what sets you apart from the rusty ghetto-rigged Civic with hupcaps and Pepboys foglights that tailgates you to work. If youre happy with your car thats all that matters. If all else fails stop, laugh in their face and have them repeat these words with you: "Sky-line GTR"... heh heh heh


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*Not Everyone is a Dumbass civic owner!!!*

My friend used to love his celica w/ a jdm motor but totalled it and unfortunately has gotten a civic. He doesn't talk trash about nissans, he actually respects me and someother people around here with nissans. As for the fact that he has been beaten by numerous se-r's and a stanza that was an automatic. He hasn't got a nissan for the fact that its hard to find a decent one around thats a 5sp. But then there is the fact that there was nothing for his celica and he got tired of that and got a civic for for the obvious reasons that there are more parts for these cars then the cars themselves.

Yes I agree that there are some people out there that are like that about nissan. That is one reason why I like nissan, they can be sleepers and under rated. But not all people are like that.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Lets keep it that way. I love the fact that no one recognizes the NX


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Pretty White said:


> *Lets keep it that way. I love the fact that no one recognizes the NX *


Yeah, I raced this guy in a civ the other night, whooped his ass, shut it down before 60, he was like WTF. Lined up again, he jumped the light and then hit his hazards and kept going. Weakass.

I know 3 civic owners who actually know what the hell is going on and a dozen toyota owners. One is a 9 sec STARLET and a soon to be 9 sec 83 corolla rwd, and another 9 sec supra 85. All fully built with all kinds of crazy configurations with rear ends and block to head mix n matches, I just stand there and say OK. What?

And of course the bullet proof die hard Nissan guys. Love you guys. Not like that sicko!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

phastphuker said:


> *And of course the bullet proof die hard Nissan guys. Love you guys. Not like that sicko! *


Hell yeah! Nuthin' like livin on the DARKSIDE!
Wouldn't trade it for anything. 

Dreaming of a Skyline GTR..........


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> *I have a sentra se-l 1999 and people like it but alot of people always say....you should have gotten a civic. Why do so many people assume civics are better than sentras. First off my se-l is better than civics for a numbero f reasons but I dont even bother explaining. I think that people automatically think civics are great because SO MANY people have them that its like a must have for a car. I was thinkin bout getting a civic but I wanted to be a little original and get a Nissan. When people look at a Honda Civic and Nissan Sentra they think Civic is the better car....Why is this. *


To me, anyone who makes such a statement re: Honda vs any other car doesn't know what the fuck they're talking about and should be disregarded as a source of knowledge or intelligence when it comes to cars. Nothing against Honda, but they aren't the be all and end all in the world of cars. Good work on not being a sheep and on buying something different because you liked it.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Civics are great cars, their owners on the other hand tend to be ignorent brand loyal fucknuts, don't turn out the same way.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Yea but are civics great cars to the point where there better than sentras or the sentra se-l in that matter.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm,
I get such a kick out of these 'whose car is better' thread. There are tuners, car guys (they are different), utilitarians, inheritors, hand me downs (thats me), qualitarians, convinience mongers, cheapskates, investors, style obsessors, copycats, and all sorts of people who buy cars for different reasons. I dont argue either way since everyone gets thier own car for their own reason. Its amazing, 40 years ago (thats the 60's) and leading to the early 70s there was a group of people who were hot rodders and since the post war (thats WWII) years they have modded lots of pre-war year cars. Companies saw this and started making out of the box fast cars, finally evolving into muscle cars. Those buyers usually knew something about cars and their engines and their qualities. Sure there were lots of yahoos and idiots who bot them on what they said they could do or how they looked. In fact those are the people who make a profit for the car comanies. 
The same rule apples today. History is repeating istelf. The 'import' crowd (even though its maybe 50% import) is paying huge money to 'jioce' up their generally understood as poor excuses for cars (a 'real' car does not come in a size smaller than a mid-size sedan. Unless its a 2+2 european type). Most, and by a high margin don't know squat aobut cars, only what their friends do, or what they see on other cars. They are the ones fueling the boom. Sure, 1 out of every 10 knows something, but these are the bench warmers who usually don't have all to dough to make the go. Of course a few lucky ones are. However these are the ones who have to put up with the stupidity in the crowd, but thats just the way it is. Unfortunately thats probably the way its going to be. See, most of these people are teenagers or post teenagers by less than 10 years. There are exceptions, but those are not the rule. We all know what kind of reputation teenagers and the years following have with regard to forthought and constructive intelligent consumerism. This is marketing (the fast little car that could [if you spend twice the value of the car on parts], and it works. I guess everyone just has to put up with it because thems the way of the world. 
I'm sorry aobut he treatise here, I tried cuting it short (like half of it I cut out) because I figured you woud't want to read it. But I hope you follow my story.

Seth


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

> [Sure, 1 out of every 10 knows something, but these are the bench warmers who usually don't have all to dough to make the go.Seth [/B]


AGREED!!!


----------



## foxxynx (Dec 16, 2002)

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\

...... that was brilliant !!


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Civics are great cars in the sense that they are well-built and affordable and will run for years trouble-free. The same thing can be said about Sentras. As far as quality goes, they are approximately equal in my book. Anyone who says "You should have gotten a Civic, they're better" is a mindless sheep who has watched the Fast and the Furious too many times.
What kills me are these fools who are convinced that Civics are somehow inherently fast. I just say, whatever. All the more fun for me, I can just go out with my car that weighs about the same as theirs but has twice the engine displacement and give them a physics lesson.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

lmao!!!!!!! well said chris, well said


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like Hondas.....


----------



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

personally i hate hondas, always will, and the people who drive them, there mod list goes like this
1. cold air intake
2. euro tail-lights
3. sweet "Rims"
4.coffee can...i mean muffler
5. racing seats, cause anything with all of that horsepower needs to have a five point harness.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I do despise the ricers out there, and since the Civic is their car of choice, it's easy to hate the car, too. But having owned an 88 Accord hatchback for four years (slow, but reliable at 200K+) and driven several other Hondas, I can't hate the cars themselves, they are too well built and engineered. Engineered for economy and reliability. Not for street racing, certainly not Civics.

I can't say I like the way they've taken their performance engines the past few years, I don't like to have to rev an engine to obscene rpm levels to get anything out of it. Toyota is guilty of the same thing. I have driven an S2000, got it up to 94 mph with the top down and the salesman in the passenger seat. It's fun, but not much good around town. Below 3500 rpm it's a golf cart. You have to drive it like you want to blow it up.
Give me some low-end torque any day.


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

foxxynx said:


> *lady driven? means it's still had the shit driven out of it, but it was done with class *



thats a awesome signature!!! lol


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *I do despise the ricers out there, and since the Civic is their car of choice, it's easy to hate the car, too. But having owned an 88 Accord hatchback for four years (slow, but reliable at 200K+) and driven several other Hondas, I can't hate the cars themselves, they are too well built and engineered. Engineered for economy and reliability. Not for street racing, certainly not Civics.
> 
> I can't say I like the way they've taken their performance engines the past few years, I don't like to have to rev an engine to obscene rpm levels to get anything out of it. Toyota is guilty of the same thing. I have driven an S2000, got it up to 94 mph with the top down and the salesman in the passenger seat. It's fun, but not much good around town. Below 3500 rpm it's a golf cart. You have to drive it like you want to blow it up.
> Give me some low-end torque any day. *


i agree, especially this part-- It's fun, but not much good around town. Below 3500 rpm it's a golf cart. You have to drive it like you want to blow it up.
Give me some low-end torque any day. YES INDEED!!


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

I know Hondas are reliable but are they reliable like a sentra can you put a shitload of miles on a sentra like people do on civics?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

Nissan makes great cars.
Honda makes great cars.

That cannot be argued, because there are several categories in which each manufacturer excels, whether it be economy, build quality, sportiness, resale value, etc. Both companies have great product lines.

*Nissan owners* choose to modify their cars. Some do it well, some do it poorly.
*Honda owners* choose to modify their cars. Some do it well, some do it poorly.

There are far more Honda owners who do it poorly, but don't blame that on Honda of America. For whatever reason the hating and unknowledgeable trash talk have propagated through the ranks of the Civic owners moreso than any other demographic, so blame them. Blame it on the owners for not discerning the difference between making a car go fast, making a car look good, and making a car _look fast_. 

But keep in mind there are plenty of ricey Sentras out there too.

Let's not look at this like it's a race issue. It sounds like white racists versus black racists, and it doesn't do a damn bit of good. People shouldn't generalize among car brands; just recognize that some people haven't got the right idea, and their ideas aren't worth your time.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Well said man....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW,
For all of you who hate 'fart can' exhaust on cars and the people who drive them. That 'fart can' cost $500. Thats $500 more than other people (the haters) spend. So companies that want a profit like it when people spend their money on their prodict. Otherwise there would be no market. So while we hate the ricers, they are the ones who make car mods profitable to companies and encourages more products.

Seth


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Let 'em keep their Hondas! My 1994 Sentra XE has 241,500 miles and still runs great! (One owner/driver and it's for sale)...my 1994 Altima has 115,00 miles, so I consider it to still be 'new'.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Thtas awesome that they still run good with those miles.....


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

The thing that really bothers me about certain Honda owners is they truly believe their Civics are true racecars. Give me a break! They are economy cars designed to go from point A to point B. I drive a 200SX and I don't pretend it's the end all of performance. The point is, I don't make huge amounts of $$ and love to mod cars. Hence, I'm stuck w/ a economy car, it makes me happy but you better believe I'm upgrading when possible.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

The funniest thing about other peeps sleepin on nissans, is when they ask you what kind of car is that?


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

McBrush said:


> *Let 'em keep their Hondas! My 1994 Sentra XE has 241,500 miles and still runs great! (One owner/driver and it's for sale)...my 1994 Altima has 115,00 miles, so I consider it to still be 'new'. *


 Im not sticking up for honda's but they also run just as long as a nissan if not longer. The other day I met a guy that just put 300,000 on his 94 hatchback and im sure it is more now.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't like changing the topic on this thread but I was wondering: 

Since sentras have better low end power but not so much in the high gears, and vtec civics have better power up at higher rpm's, would our cars be better at drag type racing while the civic might do better just pure highway racing?

I've had a few races with my cousin and his mkIII supra and when we race from a standstill, I kept up fairly well. Of course he is hauling 2 people and extra instruments and only gets like 14 mpg so how well tuned the car is I'll let you decide.

But on the highway, he goes looking for some competiton while I tag along from behind and try to keep up when he zooms off. 

Sorry about the stupid side story but I wanted to know if anyone trys highway racing with their sentras.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

So on average do you guys think you can put more miles on a civic than a sentra?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I think it has less to do w/ the car rather than how the person takes care of it. Both a Civic and Sentra will last a long time, how long is determined by the person.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Like I was just looking at importtuner magazine and all you see is like 150 civcs and like 2 sentras in the whole mag. What makes civics that much more popular?


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

And im assuming those were not classic b13's. were they? IMO I dont think Import Tuner is that great of a magazine exept for there tech articles and most of those are honda tech articles. So I would actually be happy not to see many sentra's on there anyway.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

well, I'd take a SE-R over ANY civic, but I gotta say guys that I think the lines on the civic look nicer. The car itself is more stylish looking and I think thats why you see more support for them.


----------



## martpro11 (Jan 27, 2003)

Like to me if you comapre my 99 sentra se-l to a 99 honda civic. I think my car looks a lot nicer.....It comes with alot more things stock too...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

I drive a Nissan 100NX and love it. 1600NX to you guys in the US. 
But here in England is not such a problem with copycat boyracers buying Civics, it all Euro sh1t like 1.1 liter Vauxhall Corsa's and Citroen Saxo's. 

You see them drive buy with a deep note from the exhaust sounding like its got a 24v V6 lump. Drivers seat will be recessed back so its touching the back seat, all you see of the driver is the tip of his baseball cap in the rear quarter window. Thumping tunes from his 10" sub in the boot.

But everyone to their own. Probably why I went for the NX, there not very common here.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

togenji said:


> *Sorry about the stupid side story but I wanted to know if anyone trys highway racing with their sentras. *


yeah, since mine's an auto 1.6... off the line, she's a slug. but ill pull on dub-wearin' civics all the way up til the fuel cutoff


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

martpro11 said:


> *Like I was just looking at importtuner magazine and all you see is like 150 civcs and like 2 sentras in the whole mag. What makes civics that much more popular? *


Lets see...The Civic is one of the cars that started this whole "Import craze"
Civics have 45674563453897634976983546 aftermarket companies supporting them.
And last but not least, because the Civic is a damn good car.


Looks like a race car to me.....


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Looks like a race car to me.....


Well no shit.....I could turn a Ford Model T into a race car if I had 100K to work with. I would like to see how much of that 'Civic' is actually stock parts. Probably the only thing 'Civic' about it is the body.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't even start that shit again.

You guys bitch and moan about "why no Nissans, blah blah." You know why? Because _you're_ not out there making Nissan well-known in the import scene. And don't give me that shit about "I don't have much money and I have nine kids," because I assure you, if everyone had that kind of attitude the import scene wouldn't be what it is today.

You know what? I want to see more Nissans too. So I'm out there, nearly every weekend working on a show car that isn't even mine. Is it time consuming? Yes. Is it hard work? Totally. Is it worth it? Absolutely. Rest assured there will be at least one more Nissan out there, and this one is going to be a show-stopper.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I love Honduhs.The're the easiest thing to beat at the local test and tune!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Honda's are actually great cars. My only bitch is everyone saying Honda's are god. I most of all hate ricers. One thing is for sure, a high mile Honda will not suit me. I'll send a connecting rod through the block in no time, as with my old B12, 168K and dayly redlines were what she went through, and never complained. If Hondas were built as good as Nissans from the factory, I would have even more respect for them, but i'll still never buy one.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A little BTCC info for ya....

The new regulations were intended to limit the amount of development that was possible with the cars, and considerably reduce the budgets required to run the cars. 2 litre engines remained, but they were limited to 270bhp, and could only be modified to improve reliability. Another major cost-cutting factor came in the area of aerodynamics. The cars could not have expensive aero-packs, but wings and bodywork modifications should only be for cosmetic effect. Suspension should be based on the road-going versions, but as with the engines, strengthened for reliability. Numerous 'standard' parts were introduced for all competitors, including a six-speed sequential gearbox to be used in all cars. 
The 2002 regulations will be based substantially on those from 2001, with, as ever, minor tweaks. The cars that can be seen on the track are very similar to those found on the road, and the limited development work allowed on the cars, combined with the fact that no team will have a significant 'head-start' this year, means that close, exciting, and controversial racing is guaranteed throughout the year. 



I'm not saying that it's not a purpose built car, but I don't think it's as far from stock as you might think.

Here is another thing to think about....get ready....it's long...

I know that Nissan supports all kinds of racing in Japan, England, and other parts of the world. Here in the states....they are absent. The SCCA has some Nissans, but most are personal race cars, not like what Mazda and Toyota are doing.
How many top class import drag Nissans do you see? How many of those were built in the states? 
Every time I look at a magazine, a new company is throwing their hat into this arena. It is the most popular form of racing to the new generation of tuners (it's not my favorite ). There will be purpose built drag Neons, Saturns, Cavaliers, Mazda 6's, Celica's, and all kinds of Hondas at the big races this year. 
Has Nissan shown this kind of interest in the import community, well other than a few (Mossey/Courtesy) , I would have to say no.
And, until aftermarket companies start seeing more Nissans in those kinds of events, we will continue to get the short end of the stick when it comes to parts.
Things are getting a bit better. 5 years ago, you could not find much at all for the B14/GA16DE. Now, there is a bit of a selection to choose from.

Don't get me wrong, I love my Nissan! 

I just think the Honda bashing, and the age old "why don't we have as many parts to choose from...blaa,blaa,blaa" is really wearing thin. Maybe if people stepped up and bought the parts that are available, and started calling/emailing other companies to let them know that there is a large group of consumers that have very little to choose from, things might change.
Oh yea, that's right....it cost too much/takes too much time.....


Cliff notes.....

General regulations of BTCC followed by me ranting


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well done Sean......:thumbup:


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Bravo!*

Very understandable and to the point. You need to be one of those people who gets paid to speak in front of a crowd dogg!!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Call it honda-bashing and I'll call it fuel. This is what keeps the circle of the import scene "circular". Unfortunately, it's not going to stop! You pull up to a light, some kid in a civic SI all decked out with negative camber, 18 inch rims and revving his motor! What do you do if you have a car like mine (300+whp B12 sentra)? Do you race him or do you let him revv his fart-can and let him go down the street and get a ticket or better yet, kill someone or hurt himself? If you chose the 2nd answer then you are very smart: 1. because you know you can smoke him 2. because your car is way faster, you're going to do just what he was going to do if you had let him just speed off by himself "kill that same person" only because you are going to get from point A to point B alot faster than he is......Think about it


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hell, if there is nobody around i'd race him Better yet, call him over to a gas station, pop the hood, and give him a heart attack Make sure to make him feel about 2foot tall!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Street racing is dangerous but with that being said,some people just need a good ass kicking!( I do mine in an AMC!  )That being said,it does get old when you are always being challenged by kids in slow ass riced out honduhs.It's like swatting flies.You can only ignore so much before you feel compelled to do something about it.


----------



## sms (Aug 30, 2007)

hi there i just bought a 100nx and love it always bought run of the mill cars but
saw one of these and just thought hell yeah,,

and best bit is you don't see that many round my area 

hoping to have lots of fun with it 
cheers sms


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Talk about waking the dead!

Dee


----------

